# New Bachmann large scale



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/2010_NMRA.pdf

This was just posted on Bachmann's web site.

New for this year, well, not a whole lot "new," but some much desired re-releases. The 2-6-0 industrial mogul and the Climax (available with or without DCC sound), also the 2-4-2 "Lyn" (hopefully with a more robust drive.) In terms of rolling stock, the Spectrum 1:20 box car now with a Murphy roof. The Thomas line gets some new additions, including James and a handful of other cars. 


Later,

K


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for hte update Kevin. I'd really like to see them introduce that black 4-4-0 they have shown in teh HO section. That would look great pulling an aristo heavyweight.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see the Indy and the Lyn return, espescially glad to them at a reasonable MSRP! I might actually pick up a Lyn now, also glad to see the Porters returning in On30


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like maybe they have corrected the small "tender" on the Climax by making longer and higher....


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 16 Jul 2010 10:59 AM 
It looks like maybe they have corrected the small "tender" on the Climax by making longer and higher....



Uh huh. I suspect that's to accomodate "The control system of your choice" and its associated new and unique version of the universal "control system of your choice" adapter hardware.

Just a guess.... and hey, more room in the tender will be appreciated on all sides (once you've made more room in the newly roomy tender, that is...)

Matthew (OV)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the snowplow for Thomas! 

Those industrial 2-6-0s were pretty light, right?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

With an MSRP of $1250, that will make for a street price of around $600. Looks like the prices have gone up since I bought the original.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the collective wisdom on Bachmann DCC sound? Okay or cut and toss and install Phoenix or an old Sierra (if one can be found for the Climax)? 

Best, 
TJ Lee


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

So do you think that Bachmann will have spare parts that might retrofit into the older models?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

For spare parts for "older models," to which are you referring Herb? If you are talking about the Lynn, I have a Coal Creek version (the black one) that is a runner that I have stashed away as a parts resource! Let me know if I can be of any help!
TJ,
I have a Sierra board for a Shay that would work for a Climax that I have stored away and which I am not going to use anytime soon. If you choose to go that route and need one just contact me!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The original Lynn was 1:22.5 scale. So, assuming they haven't changed the mouldings, those that want something else to run with their Big Haulers should be well satisfied. 
Nice to see the Climax back. 
Even the industrial Mogul will appeal.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are stating that this Lyn is 1:22.5 still, so I guess no major body changes. Liked them years ago, never bought one, but may try and get one this time around. 

The odd bit is putting out three frequently asked about older LS locos out all at once...?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

According to the B'mann site, the Lyn will have an updated drive. 

Later, 

K


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect the paint on the Lynn will also be better than before.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, caught that bit on the drive, only reason I might go for it this time.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, but the first engine I bought was an Indy but somehow the smokebox door got broken off. Since the supply of Indies all but dried up, I haven't been able to find a replacement anywhere. (unless you or Jim happen to have one).


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me look in my parts bin! You never know!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

This is great news. I really like that little Indy, and didn't get one when I had the chance the first time around. I might be interested in the 2-4-2 as well. I like the Climax too but don't know if I can ever afford one of those.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

Hopefully the Lyn will be a great improvement on the original. That clunker could have been the death of the Spectrum line, but Bachmann saved the day with the wonderful Shay, although that turned out to have a couple of archilles heels. I for one will be getting the americanized Lyn and adding DCC/sound to augment to my fleet. 

Thanks Bachmann.


----------

